# كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟



## candy shop (21 مايو 2007)

كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟
لا تحتاج الى اي شيء سوى التمعن بهذه النقاط من 1 الى 10 .. وعليك تحليل نفسك من خلال كيفية التصرف .. تابع هذه الملاحظات ووجه نفسك حسب الحاجة ...

1- اشعر بالحزن والهم في اغلب الأوقات



2- لم اعد استمتع بالأشياء كما كان فيما مضى.



3- شعرت بالاكتئاب لدرجة أنني فكرت بالانتحار.



4- اشعر بأنه ليس لي فائدة ولا احد يحتاجني.



5- افقد وزني



6- أعاني من الأرق طوال الليل.



7- أنا كثير الحركة ولا يمكنني البقاء هادئا.



8- ذهني ليس بالصفاء الذي اعتدت عليه.



9- اشعر بالإرهاق دون سبب.



10- اشعر باليأس من المستقبل.



ربما تعاني من اكتئاب رئيسي إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤالين الأول والثاني وإذا استمرت الأعراض لأسبوعين على الأقل .



وإذا كنت تشعر بالاكتئاب وأجبت بنعم على الأسئلة من 4 إلى 10 ,فربما تعاني من اكتئاب طفيف من أشكال الاكتئاب. استشر طبيبك



أما إذا أجبت بنعم على السؤال 3 فاتصل بالطبيب على الفور طلبا للعون.. 



منقوووووووووووووول​


----------



## قلم حر (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟*

ربنا يبعد الاٍكتئاب عن الجميع .
شكرا للموضوع .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## *sara* (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟*

*thanx *


----------



## *sara* (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟*

*thanx *


----------



## candy shop (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟*

ميرسى ليكى يا ساره​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟*

انا جاوبت بنعم على كل النقاط هههههههههههه انا كدة هاموت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شايفين الاكتئاب باين على وشي اهه:yahoo:
المكتئبة:yahoo:مريوووووووم​


----------



## candy shop (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: كيف تعرف انك تعاني من اكتئاب نفسي وكيف تتصرف ؟*

بعد الشر عليكى يا مريووووووووووم

خليكى متفائله ياقمر  :36_3_11:​


----------



## viviane tarek (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا جاوبت بنعم على كل الاسئلة ما عدا
(5- افقد وزني) لا انا لما اكون زعلانة باكل كتير

(7- أنا كثير الحركة ولا يمكنني البقاء هادئا.) لا انا لما بكون مديقة مش بقدر اتحرك من مكانى

انا عرفة ان حلتى كدة دخلت مرحلت الخطر
هههههههههههههههههههه
لازم نتحك وربنا يبعد عننا كل الحزن والاكتأب
شكرا" اخت كاندى على مواضيعك الحلوة والمفيدة ديما"
*​


----------



## candy shop (24 أكتوبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *انا جاوبت بنعم على كل الاسئلة ما عدا*​
> *(5- افقد وزني) لا انا لما اكون زعلانة باكل كتير*​
> 
> *(7- أنا كثير الحركة ولا يمكنني البقاء هادئا.) لا انا لما بكون مديقة مش بقدر اتحرك من مكانى*​
> ...


 

ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا معاكى ويحافظ عليكى​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات جميله يا كاندى 

ميرررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله يا كاندى
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا كوكو​


----------



## tena.barbie (3 نوفمبر 2009)

حلو جدا ميرسى جدا لموضوعك وعلى معلوماتك


----------



## Dr Fakhry (3 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا

لموضوعكم الهام والمفيد

فالمرض النفسى أشد صعوبه من الجسدى


يسوع معاكم*


----------



## grges monir (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الواحد فعلا مكتئب كاندى
اية الحل


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرسي كاندي علي الاختبار
والنصيحه

موضوع كتير حلو
يسوع يرعاكي​


----------



## lovely dove (3 نوفمبر 2009)

كده شكلنا كلنا عندنا اكتئاب 
ربنا يرحم 
ميرسي يا مامتي علي المعلومات والنصيحه 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر
​


----------



## jojo_angelic (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ياساتررررررررررررررررررر يا  candy
           يالهي ارحمنا  وابعد عنا الكأبه


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

tena.barbie قال:


> حلو جدا ميرسى جدا لموضوعك وعلى معلوماتك


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد شكرا لمجهودك الرب يبارك حياتك



شكراااااااااااااا لتشجيعك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا
> 
> لموضوعكم الهام والمفيد
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك يا نهيسى​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

grges monir قال:


> الواحد فعلا مكتئب كاندى
> اية الحل



اقرا الموضوع يا جرجس 

وربنا معاك ويبعد عنك الاكتئاب
​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ميرسي كاندي علي الاختبار
> والنصيحه
> 
> موضوع كتير حلو
> يسوع يرعاكي​


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

lovely dove قال:


> كده شكلنا كلنا عندنا اكتئاب
> ربنا يرحم
> ميرسي يا مامتي علي المعلومات والنصيحه
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> ​


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (4 يناير 2010)

jojo_angelic قال:


> ياساتررررررررررررررررررر يا  candy
> يالهي ارحمنا  وابعد عنا الكأبه



امين يارب 

شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

  ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## JOJE (4 يناير 2010)

الحمد الاله معنديش اكتئاب
 شكرا جدا
 علي الموضع
 وربنا يبعد علي الناس كلها الاكتئاب


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يناير 2010)

حلو الموضوع دة...بس أنا عارف الطبيب اللى بيعالج أشد أنواع الأكتئاب 
هو بابا يسوع وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
أشكرك أستاذتى على الموضوع الأكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 يناير 2010)

موضوع رائع كاندى 
ميرسى لك كتير 
انا جاوبت على كله لا ههههههههه
المسيح يباركك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (4 يناير 2010)

ربنا يستر 
^_^
مرسي عالموضوع اللطيف



​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2010)

joje قال:


> الحمد الاله معنديش اكتئاب
> شكرا جدا
> علي الموضع
> وربنا يبعد علي الناس كلها الاكتئاب


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> حلو الموضوع دة...بس أنا عارف الطبيب اللى بيعالج أشد أنواع الأكتئاب
> هو بابا يسوع وبسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس
> أشكرك أستاذتى على الموضوع الأكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع​



 طبعا بابا يسوغ هو الطبيب

شكرااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2010)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع كاندى
> ميرسى لك كتير
> انا جاوبت على كله لا ههههههههه
> المسيح يباركك


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (27 مارس 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> ربنا يستر
> ^_^
> مرسي عالموضوع اللطيف
> 
> ...


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

انا علطول عندي اكتئاب ههههههههههههههه

ربنا يبعده يا رب

شكرا يا كاندي


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل 
شكرا​


----------



## MATTEW (28 مارس 2010)

*ايه ده 

طيب هموت امتي يا دكتور هههههههههه

شكرا علي الموضوع انا فعلا بعاني من اكتأب جزئي *


----------



## tasoni queena (28 مارس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى مش كلهم منطبقين عليا

شكرا كاندى للموضوع الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## *koki* (29 مارس 2010)

لا انا مش مكتئبة الحمد للة


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> انا علطول عندي اكتئاب ههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يبعده يا رب
> 
> شكرا يا كاندي



امين يارب 

ربنا يبعده عنك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> موضوع جميل
> شكرا​



ميرسى لزوقك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2010)

+ jesus servant + قال:


> *ايه ده
> 
> طيب هموت امتي يا دكتور هههههههههه
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع انا فعلا بعاني من اكتأب جزئي *



العمر الطويل  انشاء الله 

ربنا يفرح قلبك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يعنى مش كلهم منطبقين عليا
> 
> ...



كويس الحمدلله 

اتمنى ولا واحده تطبق عليكى 

ربنا يفرحك
​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2010)

*koki* قال:


> لا انا مش مكتئبة الحمد للة




كويس اوى 

الحمدلله 

ربنا يفرحك دابما
​


----------

